# GA16DE Power Boost Valve/ Fuel Pressure Regulator



## Amadeus (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,

Is there any experts here that knows the default fuel prerssure for a GA16DE engine? and what's the optimal to pressure to set using a Power Boost Valve/ Fuel Pressure Regulator?

how to know if the fuel air mixture is too rich or lean without a Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Amadeus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any experts here that knows the default fuel prerssure for a GA16DE engine? and what's the optimal to pressure to set using a Power Boost Valve/ Fuel Pressure Regulator?
> 
> ...


43.5 PSI without vacuum. And it should always be set to 43.5 PSI..... I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish but there is likely very little gain to be had, and the ONLY way to tell is with a WIDEBAND AF gauge....


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 1, 2005)

wes said:


> 43.5 PSI without vacuum. And it should always be set to 43.5 PSI..... I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish but there is likely very little gain to be had, and the ONLY way to tell is with a WIDEBAND AF gauge....


thanks a lot. 43.5PSI is the defacto pressure setting, right?


----------

